# 50% OFF Coupon code at Do it yourself Garage in Los Angeles.



## Daviddadi (Aug 19, 2013)

There is a 50% off end of the year special Coupon code at Your Dream Garage DIY Auto Shop in baldwin Park. 
The coupon code "EDYR13" need to be used at the time when making an appointment. It is good from 12/24/2013 to 1/1/2014
A great chance to work on your car at a very low cost with all the tools provided, as well as equipment and lifts.


----------

